# COD:MW2 Freezes at Launch



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

I've read the Activision FAQ about my issue, done everything it suggests, and nothing has changed. I cannot do anything in the game, as it freezes in the middle of the IW Logo animation (when I launch the Singleplayer part) and just freezes as soon as the main menu pops up for the Multiplayer part.

I've updated drivers to the latest, I've reinstalled twice, I've verified the game cache about 4 times, I've disabled all extra processes (via msconfig) and restarted the computer, my audio drivers are up to date, etc.

Every time I verify the game cache, though, there's always one file that Steam supposedly needs to download. It says "Steam has finished downloading Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2" but if I verify the game cache again, it still says "one file could not be verified and will be reacquired"

System specs are in "My System"

My video card temps and CPU temps are perfectly fine (40s idle, 60s load).

Any help is appreciated. I submitted a ticket to Activision, but who knows how quickly they'll get to it.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello.

Looks like you've done a lot of things to try to fix it, however, there must be a corrupt file somewhere that is not being deleted when you uninstall normally. Try uninstalling with Revo, restart your computer and then reinstall.


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Didn't work, it still freezes. Activision replied and suggested I contact Steam support so I'm in the middle of submitting a support ticket to them now.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Typical Activision. I don't know how much help you can expect from the people at Steam. But let us know what they say.

Does it do the same thing if you play the game with Steam in offline mode?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try this:
control panel -> sound, right click on your default device (the one with the green mark) and choose properties -> advanced
set the format to 16 bit, 44100 (Stereo)

also take a look at this:
http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2009/...-errors-freezes-crashes-and-install-problems/

(look at problem #2 and #3)


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

@ Lord Sirian:
Yea, it still does. No response from Steam, either.

@ RockmasteR:
Didn't work  I thought maybe my Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS sound card may have been causing problems but I completely uninstalled and removed it from my system, as well as updated the onboard sound drivers and it still didn't help. I may end up backing up my important files onto my external hard drive and reformatting my computer to see if there's some minuscule file that is sabotaging it.


EDIT: Although I know you guys don't fully agree with this, I had originally pirated the game for the single player. Once I bought it, though, I completely removed the single player using Revo. The reason I say this is because when I was playing that version (which contained a Steam-less patch in it) I had no problems running it and it never crashed once.

I guess that's what makes this so frustrating, is that when I was doing something illegal, it worked fine, and now that I do the honorable thing, I have nothing but problems


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try the link I provided?


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Yea, pretty much everything there is the same as the FAQ on Activision's support page, too. I tried everything one more time just as a desperation effort, but to no avail. Still having problems 

I've never had a problem like this before. This is the only game I have that does this. Borderlands did this in the very beginning when I would search for online games - it would freeze up for almost 10 minutes, but after a couple of days it was either patched, or the problem resolved itself.

I'll probably end up reformatting my computer over the Thanksgiving break (starts in 5 days), which is when the majority of my school work that I need this computer for will be done.


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

Hah! I love it!



Activision Support said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like it is an issue with the Steam side of things. Your best bet is to contact them to see what's going on. https://support.steampowered.com/





Steam Support said:


> Hello Trey,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Steam Support.
> 
> ...




Activision blames Steam, and Steam blames Activision. Doesn't look like my problem is going to be fixed anytime soon (by them anyway).


----------



## daryws (Dec 5, 2009)

At me after playing the game for lets say 2 hours the pc shuts down automaticaly in 1 sec ! Why? I dont get it at cod4 i had no problems but here


----------



## MaianTrey (Sep 2, 2007)

You should make your own thread, as others will tell you that. Also, when you do make it, be sure to describe in as much detail the problem, and you can't be helped unless you also provide system specifications (processor, motherboard, graphics card, RAM, etc.). Judging by your problem, the first suggestion will be temperature issues.


----------

